# Ditch Parrot Demise



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

I talked to one farmer/rancher SE of Dickinson that he figure 80% kill on birds. Article in paper said don't worry plenty of birds. We will see. I bet we see another article in about two weeks.

Ahh, pheasant numbers are down but we got all you NR's and big city folks too spend your money out here the first 2 weeks so tough sh$^%t.


----------

